# Murphy Bed in a Main Room, a good idea or bad?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Why not? Though most people use fold-out couches......

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with it at all. It looks very similar to many entertainment centers, enclosed bookcases, and secretary cabinets so it's not like it jumps out and says "this is a bed"


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

There is an article on murphy beds in Fne Homebuilding this month. May be worth checking out, but I noticed it's $7.99. Ouch.


----------



## paige1120 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of the responses. I think I won the argument and we'll be putting up the Murphy bed in our main room.


----------

